# Omnisphere MIDI Learn Assignment Page



## chimuelo (Aug 8, 2019)

Hopefully someone here might know if one can recall the MIDI Learn Assignments page using Bank or program change, or even SysEx would be nice.

It’s tedious trying to save a bunch of parameters to be used across all patches.
My Physis K4 can automate softsynths to do really unique and useful tricks.

Fingers crossed somebody here is knowledgeable.

If not anyone know of a forum somewhere that the real geeks hang out.

Cheerz


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 12, 2019)

Well in case anyone here wants to automate Omnispheres FX using MIDI seems you must stay in the Multi Page.
I like patches because I don’t like wasting resources, etc.

But disabling the AUX channels in the Multi page Mixer saves resources.

I just have to load a Multi using one patch then have all of its FX Parameters recalled.

Wasteful I suppose but I don’t want to load up IPC on my Omnisphere instance.

This works really well and if you like Omnispheres FX like I do it’s worth the hassle.

My Modulations most folks use for a wheel, I use an expression pedal.
In Omni my Modulation starts with LFO, then adds Unison Detune on any or all of the 4 layers in a patch.
Then in the FX Section Analog Vibrato using Univibe option.

Nice.

In case you like creating your own sound this is pretty thick.
Reminds me of the powerful modulations a rack of TX Modules got on the old TX816s.
Electronic Section Shakes is what I call it.
A 2nd LFO using the Delay parameter can add the needed speeding up of the Modulation like real horn players do.

Cheerz


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 12, 2019)

Well I’ve embarrassed myself again.
Just received a correspondence from Spectra and even though the manual says Multis save MIDI Assignments, you can use Save Template for patches, and the folder resides in the Preset folder, not patches or Multis.

But you only need to save your patch first, then save your Template and each Patch can have automated FX via MIDI CC#’s....

Great news as Multis even with a single Patch loaded, not all 8 takes too long to load.
I’m using a Samsung PRO NVMe M.2 and it doesn’t seem to matter.
But patches load fast.

I was nervous.
Now I’m happy.

Cheerz


----------

